# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Verslag magnesium congres

## SGN

Zondag 23 februari 2014 organiseerde Succesboeken.nl een congres over magnesium in Hotel De Witte Bergen nabij Hilversum. De sprekers waren Marianne Mousain  Bosc, Richard M. Danel en Gert E. Schuitemaker.

De introductie en organisatie was in handen van Fred Meiroos, uitgever van Succesboeken.nl. Daarnaast waren er korte filmpjes ter ondersteuning, gedichten en een getuigenis. Allen toonden het belang van magnesium voor onze gezondheid.

Lees het gehele verslag op: http://stichtinggezondheid.nl/congre...lag-magnesium/

Laat in de reactie jouw ervaringen met magnesium achter!!

----------

